# Warners have lost some booking details



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Warners site crashed last week as per the following notice which appeared on the outandabout web site.

Important Notice!
If you ordered or booked anything on this website between Monday 12th andFriday 16th February Please contact us immediately by emailing your name, phone number, date, amount paid and details of your purchase to: [email protected]

Olley


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ian

Thanks for letting us know about that I booked my tickets last week  Warners seem to be going from bad to worse. You would have thought they would have let the Rally Secretary know about this wouldn't you but no no mention of it in there e.mail of todays date.

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE IF YOU BOOKED ANY SHOWS LAST WEEK PLEASE E.MAIL THE ABOVE PERSON.


Thanks



Jacquie


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

8O 8O 

Blimey!

Thank heavens we booked our trade pitches by snail mail.........having said that, they will probably lose the paperwork!


----------

